# Civilization IV- Digital Gamestop Download, installation problems



## SonofZ3 (Feb 12, 2010)

I recently purchased a copy of Civilization IV from Gamestop through their digital download service. I run Vista. The download was alright, didn't really take that long, but the problems started as soon as I tried running the program. The gamestop "download manager" and the civilization.exe file were both in the same folder. Whenever I tried to open the civilization.exe file, explorer would freeze. I went in and changed the file settings to run as XP service pack 2 (this was suggested on the gamestop site), and to run as administrator. This is where it gets wierd. The civilization.exe file still wouldn't open, and I got a security message saying I didn't have the authority to access the file. I got a username/password box, and when I closed out of that, the civilization.exe file DISSAPEARED from the folder, leaving only the gamestop download manager. ***?


----------

